# What makes a Felt bike a Felt bike to you?



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Had a riding friend ask me on a ride what I like about Felt. He rides aNother brand and he knows I think highly of Felt's products. I told him it is hard to put to words what it is, but that my Felt rides differently than any other brand bike I have owned or ridden. That there is something special there. A stiff and fast frame, yet still comfortable and superb handling. A frame that feels like it just wants to go. Not to mention a company that is small + underrated, yet punches above its weight. Continues to push towards the forefront of the industry. Just makes damn good bikes and doesn't get all caught up in the advertising and PR aspect that many other companies do. 

What draws you guys to Felt bikes?


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

attention to detail. Look at a Felt frame, well thought out and that detail goes into the the whole process. The components put on each bike must meet a price point but they work extremely well together. The lack of real marketing allows them to put money into engineering a great bike. I think some companies are set on just volume and quality is some where else on the priority list. I just bought a bike that Specializes in marketing, I say that because the $2000 bike I got from them is not even close to a comparable Felt. Its a nice ride but does not hold a candle to my Felt. After 11 days of ownership the clear coat began to peel off. Its going to be a rain/ winter bike( dont want to swapp out from carbon clinchers every time it rains)
But seriously. Expect more out of a brand new bike. Always liked the Tarmac but not so sure now, we shall seee how the warranty process works.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Gotta agree with you there FeltF75rider. I went on Felt's Youtube channel the other day and they had some interesting videos about their philosophy and method of designing and making bikes. Very interesting.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Ha! Clearly _marketing people_ are a low priority!
-SD


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Ha! Clearly _marketing people_ are a low priority!
> -SD


Hey now, we need guys like Wil too!


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Ha! Clearly _marketing people_ are a low priority!
> -SD


Hey, wait a minute!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

tranzformer said:


> Hey now, we need guys like Wil too!


For sure! I was referring to the clown in the video.

-SD


----------

